# Incra Wonder Fence / Right Angle Jig Help



## bribassguy (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello, 

I am having a little trouble setting up my jig. My 2 fence halves are sightly different thickness and when I tighten the outer 2 set screws on my Jumbo Right Angle jig it has trouble going from on half to the next. 

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

If your two fence halves are 2 different thicknesses I would take it back as the incra brand is all about precision and quality and exact tolerences and dealing with that kind of thing should not be your problem .


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Tolerance, it is exact. Are these supplementary fences you have made?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If they won't take it back, you can use a piece of clear packing tape as a shim benind the skinnier fence to make them coplanar


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't have a wonder fence, but I've seen the vids on them when looking for fences. Since you can adjust the split fence so you can use the router as a jointer, have you tried adjusting the fence?

See p. 5 for offset adjustment and see if that will help: Wonder Fence manual LINK


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

bribassguy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having a little trouble setting up my jig. My 2 fence halves are sightly different thickness and when I tighten the outer 2 set screws on my Jumbo Right Angle jig it has trouble going from on half to the next.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions?



Why would you ever run the jig over the left side of the fence anyway?


----------

